# Monthly Living Expenses - Estimates



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

So being a research freak i have scoured this forum and I see one thing, especially relating to the Salary Thread.... There is so much duplication of answers in that thread.

I mean each person basically asks if they can make it with 16k, 30k, 4k, etc all with varying circumstances....

Wouldn't it be easier if the *Mods *and the *"people who Know" *make a *sticky *(perhaps even this thread) and name it Monthly Expenses. So as to give the people who constantly ask if they will save or survive in Dubai with X amount of salary?? 

This would enable Person x who know he is single, frugal and getting Y salary if he could make it with said Y salary...

So here is the plan, a basic and rough estimate on Monthly Expenses. You can include as much or as little information and people can use it to make informed decisions on the cost of living in Dubai. Something alot similar to Cost of Living.

Here is an example(s)

*Nationality*: South Africa / India / Australia / UK
*Number of ppl in HH*: 1
*Life style*: Frugal / Moderate / Lavish 
*Rent*: 8k pm > studio > marina
*Utilities*: 1.5k
*Groceries*: 2k
*Phone*: 300AED
*Internet*: 650AED
*Public Transport*: 1k > metro
*Prvt Vehicle*: 1.8k > Ford Edge
*Fuel*: 500 AED > moderate travel
*Restuarant*: 1.2k > 2x per week > 1 person
*Activities*: 1k > waterpark > skydiving
*Spending*: 1k > clothes
*Unseen Costs*: 1.5k > speeding fines > banking fees

*TOTAL Expenses*: 20,000 AED per month.

*Savings*: 5k > 

There could be more info in this or less even just giving rough amounts. 

Good Idea or bad?  

I know some wouldn't want to disclose their expenses but hey maybe you don't care, seeing as you are protected by Web anonymity. :eyebrows:


----------



## Kathos (May 13, 2015)

I think it's a good idea. If this doesn't already exist here, then it would be helpful.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Kathos said:


> I think it's a good idea. If this doesn't already exist here, then it would be helpful.


Ive done a search and only found something similar in the Australia Forum.

But nothing on Dubai forum. Well not thread wise anyway. There are some posts that have these figures in but searching for all of them would take years


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

159 reads and no posts? Surley some of the mods and Dubai experts have inputs here?

Even if its to say my idea is rubbish?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You can't give this, it can be anything from 10-100,000 a month, doesn't matter what your nationality is, there are Brits on 10k and Indians on 100k+ a month.

Impossible, it's all down to _*personal *_circumstances.

ETA:-

Take for an example:-

Schools - 9-90,000 a year
Car - 800-50,000/month
Groceries (per person) - 500-10,000/month
Mobile - 25-2,000/month 

You see, it just can't be done.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You can't give this, it can be anything from 10-100,000 a month, doesn't matter what your nationality is, there are Brits on 10k and Indians on 100k+ a month.
> 
> Impossible, it's all down to _*personal *_circumstances.


I hear you hence why it could give some more info like ... heavy partier/ drinker / lavish life style etc. What type of car you drive Forde Edge and cost there of.

Just something to give some semblance of cost of living for a 1 per 2 pers ... 5 person House Hold.

People keep asking you guys the same questions in the Salary thread. The idea is to give a basic understanding of costs there.

If we have enough replies one can group them either in person per Household, Lifestyle, etc...?

Or am I just overzealous :blabla:


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You can't give this, it can be anything from 10-100,000 a month, doesn't matter what your nationality is, there are Brits on 10k and Indians on 100k+ a month.
> 
> Impossible, it's all down to _*personal *_circumstances.
> 
> ...


but cant the diffenece be explained by :

For Example:
Schools - 9k a year > Indian School | 90k a year > British School > Al Diyafah High School
Car - 800/month > Toyota corrolla | 50k/month > Ferrari 458
Groceries (per person) - 500k > local supermarket only > 1person | 10k/month > Spinneys > family of 5
Mobile - 25AED > sms only | 2k /month > Red X2 Calling Plan


Just to give people ideas, because the info on the world wide web on this is scarce. Except for this forum


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Also we can have a High Medium and Low Bracket. And an Average. This would at least give some idea to them folks out there looking to make the move to Dubai.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Skip_ZA said:


> Also we can have a High Medium and Low Bracket. And an Average. This would at least give some idea to them folks out there looking to make the move to Dubai.


Go for it then, set it out, people can reply with quote and add to it, if it's any good it'll morph into s sticky.


----------



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

Nationality: European
Number of ppl in HH: 5 (2 adults + 2 children + 1 maid)
Life style: Moderate 
Rent: 16,500 aed in the Emirates Hills
Utilities: 2,000 aed (including the additional water bill for the garden)
Groceries: 4,000 (Union + CareFour)
Phones: 300 + 300 AED (each phone has 600 flexi min + 12gb data)
Internet + TV + home phone = 460 AED
Public Transport: 300 aed (once in a while metro trips + taxi)
Private Vehicles with HP: 2,000 aed + 3000 aed (SUV + sports car, both new)
Fuel: 1,500 AED (moderate travel for 2 cars)
Cars' Insurances: 750 aed
Restuarant: 1,000 aed
Maid: 1,500 aed
School for 1 kid: 3,000 aed (full time)
Nursery for the other kid: 750 aed (part time)
unforseen Spending: 2,000 aed

total: 39,360

Depending on your salary package, you may get housing, education and car allowance.

If you have a family size 4+, you would need around 40,000 aed per month to maintain a comfortable lifesyle to match USA


----------



## Ebmat (Nov 1, 2014)

spectnas said:


> Nationality: European
> Number of ppl in HH: 5 (2 adults + 2 children + 1 maid)
> Life style: Moderate
> Rent: 16,500 aed in the Emirates Hills
> ...


So, that would be 40,000 aed per month and no savings. But, on the bright side you get to have a maid. I don't know of anyone who could afford a maid in the USA within that salary range. At least in the part of the USA where I live.


----------



## roastednut2015 (May 17, 2015)

Nationality: amerikan
Number of ppl in HH: 4 (2 adults + 1 child + 1 maid)
Household income yearly: 1.1 Million AED
Life style: Moderate
Rent: 11000 aed in the Emirates Hills
Utilities: 850 aed (including 5% tax)
Groceries: 1500 (lulu, ,carefour, spinneys, rarely waitrose)
Phones: 300 AED (we both have company fones..so only one pvt)
Internet + TV + home phone = 460 AED
Public Transport: 300 aed (once in a while metro trips + taxi)
Private Vehicles : 1500 aed (only one, rav 4 kind, i never buy NEW... only used!!!!)
Fuel: 400 AED 
Cars' Insurances: 750 aed
Restuarant: 400 aed
Maid: 2200 aed
School for 1 kid: 3,000 aed (full time)..from next year Zero since company will pay
unforseen Spending: 2,000 aed
travel budget for fun: 3000aed

total: .........


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks for the input guys.... lets keep it rolling...


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

more inputs please.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Nationality: British, old bean
Household of 4
Monthly outgoings;
Rent: 12000 4 bed villa Mirdif
DEWA: 1000-1700 depending on season incl 560 housing fee
TV, Internet & phone: 560
Food: 4000 mostly Western style, Carrefour
Other household: 1000 (furnishings, garden stuff & cleaning)
Car finance: 3800, SUV & small hatchback
Fuel: 300 short commute & school run
Insurance: 400 (4500 paid annually)
Maintenance: 100
School & nursey: <1000 (majority paid by employer)
Leisure activities: 1000 (mostly for young kids)
Eating out: 800
Clothing: 700
Other personal: 700 (haircuts, medical, gifts etc)
Public transport: 100

Total: 27500-28100
Moderate lifestyle, but living comfortably. One trip home annually covered by employer.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks BigAndyD


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

*in Abu Dhabi*

great idea btw

Nationality: European
Number of ppl in HH: 3 (2 adults + 1 child)
Life style: Moderate 
Rent: 17,000 aed in Abu Dhabi
Utilities: 1,500 aed (water and electricity)
Groceries: 4,000 
Phones: 50 AED (pre paid phone cards)
Internet + TV + home phone = 360 AED
Public Transport: 700 aed (taxi)
Restuarant: 1,500 aed
School for 1 kid: 3,000 aed (full time)
unforseen Spending: 2,000 aed

total: 30,210 aed


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

aleleeson said:


> great idea btw
> 
> Nationality: European
> Number of ppl in HH: 3 (2 adults + 1 child)
> ...


300,000 a year rent for a 2 bed in Abu Dhabi? Are you sure?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> 300,000 a year rent for a 2 bed in Abu Dhabi? Are you sure?


17 K p.m. = 204 K AED per year
Sounds about right for a 3 bed villa or a 3 bed apartment in a desired location in Abu Dhabi (obviously there are cheaper options).


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

yup (205,000 for a 4 bedroom near corniche) the only reason we spent so much is because the excess of the housing allowance did not come to us, so it really didnt matter to us what the rent was once it was below the housing allowance. the downside being if the rent will rise but based on what others pay where we live we should be able to negotiate so it doesnt exceed our housing allowance.

also i just see two minor errors in that count.. the total is 100 aed off and it is 4 people in the house hold.. but one is less than 1 month old so I forgot to count her. So the 4 bedrooms are.. office space, kids, parents and potential guests.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

OK, OK, so maths isn't my strong point!

Makes sense, if you don't use it you lose it.


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Hope we have some more input here...

Thanks for the contributions. Soon I will have a real input here moving in August to Dubai.


----------

